# Bodiotronics: Mass Attack Heavy Weight



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Just want to make a recommendation to all those who consistantly ask. Ordered this start of febuary and been using it up to now so around 25 days. This product is amazing, this stuff is so heavy and tastes great. As im on gear right now, I have never experianced as much gain while on cycle using any other supplement. High calorie and high protein but also is high in carbs BUT this shake is the only carbs i have and i feel it helps. Apparently 60g protein for a 3 scoop shake but definately no need for 3 scoops. just stick to 2. i think the only downside to it is that you may only get 20 days out of the product for the more than average price. well worth it though.

In a nut, those looking to bulk up..buy this.

tip: dont drink close to your eating time because you wont eat for an hour or two after it.

Anyone else use this and feel a difference?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the write up mate, been looking at this product for a bit now but never quite ready to buy... will get some in and try it out now..


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

I've just got through a large tub of this, made good gains on it, I had the banana flavour and wasn't overly keen on the taste and didn't find it mixed to well either always had lumps at the bottom and I was using the shaker you get with it, I would buy it again though as I feel it does what you need.

Did you ever have any problems with large unmixed lumps?


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Good review, great product I've tried most flavours now - I'd highly recommend vanilla, strawberry or toffee. Choc was a bit rich for me though - in terms of quality its among the best around I did have 2 x half servings a day rather than 1 larger one.

The lumps are due to the oats binding to the water by the way - its the same with any oat based gainer you just have to either shake it harder/more or boditronics do a 'dual mesh' shaker which does the job better as well


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

EchoSupplements said:


> Good review, great product I've tried most flavours now - I'd highly recommend vanilla, strawberry or toffee. Choc was a bit rich for me though - in terms of quality its among the best around I did have 2 x half servings a day rather than 1 larger one.
> 
> The lumps are due to the oats binding to the water by the way - its the same with any oat based gainer you just have to either shake it harder/more or boditronics do a 'dual mesh' shaker which does the job better as well


I used the dual mesh shaker all the time and still got lumps, it wouldn't put me off buy the product again though, I also split my servings down to 2 half sized shakes a day and was amazed at how thin the shakes where and they didn't bloat me to much unlike similar products with the same macros that were like drinking icecream or something and sat heavy on the stomache far a goodfew hours after.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I do get a few small lumps but i think its just a thick shake in general, what i do with this is mix with fork and then shake. my dual mess shaker always falls away when i shake lol so i just use the top mesh instead of the middle one now. i do use chocolate flavour and i do find it quite rich as well, thats why i add abit more water or milk to make it more slim to go down my throat better.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

good stuff i have been using this seeing great gains i have the toffee one tasted great


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah top stuff, quite pricey but worth it, and like echo two scoops twice a day along with a decent diet does the trick for me.

Not the slightest bit heavy or bloating, and you can literally feel it working.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

IMO mass attack evo is better, not as many cals, but not as much sugar. plus you get 25 servings for heavyweight which isn't great.

people say 2 scoops but then that defeats the object of it being heavyweight because if u have 2 you get not a great deal of protein per serving aswell as 700 cals from more malto and less oats.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I was using this post workout, the toffee flavour and I thought it was awesome. I was just using Mass Attack, not the Heavy Weight.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

in 100g, there is only 20g protein and 67g carbs and 7g fat. That is a LOT of carbs in comparison to protein! Also, the majority of the carbs are from maltodextrin.

surely it would just be cheaper to buy powdered oats and basic whey protein from myprotein or bulkpowders??? Not to mention you will be getting better quality carbs from the oats and not from maltodextrin...

and for postworkout just some whey and waxy maize starch?? with some acced BCAAs and Glutamine of course


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Just to add I thought this was mass evo lol, the heavyweight doesn't even come in all the flavours I mentioned!


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

Dear All

Glad you are liking Mass Attack and Mass Attack Heavyweight . Thought I would address the issue of the Dual mesh shaker because I may have read this wrong but I get the impression people are trying to balance the middle mesh flat in the shaker parallel to the top one , this is not how it works , you just drop the mesh into the bottom of the shaker and let it float free like a blender ball it then acts like blender and chops up the lumps when you shake . There should be instructions in the shaker when you get it . Just thought I would mention as if you try to balance it in the middle it will not stay put and the shaker will not mix the lumps of oats out as designed .. If used properly there should be no real lumps to speak of

Hope this helps

Wurz


----------



## engineered (Jan 22, 2009)

Tried this as they were offering sample tastings at my gym. Nice, thick taste.


----------

